# Aide : Chargeur iPad 4



## popipo (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord merci pour ce forum qui est une vrai mine d'or pour tout possesseur de produits de la pomme 
Et c'est pour cela que j'en viens à vous : 

J'ai acheté un iPad 4 reconditionné (donc neuf) à très bon prix.
Seulement, il était livré sans câble et chargeur. 

Je vais donc acheter cela au détail par moi même mais plusieurs questions me taraudent : 

1 - Je vais donc partir sur un USB Lightning. Ils sont tous pareil? (norme d'alimentation du câble identique pour iPhone 5 et iPad 4?)

2 - Il existe plusieurs "packs" sur eBay par exemple, qui permettent l'achat du câble, du chargeur secteur, et d'un chargeur voiture : ce qui est exactement ce que j'aimerais en contenu, histoire d'être tranquille. Pour autant, je me demande si je dois faire attention aux caractéristiques techniques également. Puisqu'il me semble qu'un iPhone 5 fonctionne sous 5V, et un iPad 4 12V, non? 
*
Donc en résumé : y-a t-il un câble lightning, un chargeur secteur et un chargeur voiture spécial pour IPAD 4 ? *

De ce fait, ce genre de pack là (http://www.ebay.fr/itm/CHARGEUR-SEC...As_Détenteurs_et_supports&hash=item3cce20f4ef) vaut-il le coup ? Ou ne va-t-il pas faire son office de chargeur ? 

Navré si la publicité est interdite ici, ce n'est pas mon but.
Je suis juste un peu "perdu" et comme je veux me dépêcher d'acquérir cela pour offrir à un anniversaire je veux être vite positionné ^^

Merci pour tout à tous 

Amicalement


----------



## popipo (21 Mars 2013)

Up svp!


----------



## Lauange (21 Mars 2013)

Salut 

La puissance du chargeur pour l'Ipad c'est 10 W alors que pour l'Iphone c'est 5W. C'est la seule différence à ma connaissance. Si tu branche un chargeur d'iphone sur l'ipad, il affiche "pas de recharge en cours".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2013)

Pour l'iPad 4, c'est celui-ci qu'il faut, avec ce câble.


----------

